# NFL Season Schedule Unveiled on NFL Network



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Show Airs Tomorrow, Thursday, April 6, at 2 and 7 pm ET *

For the third straight season, the National Football League's release of the regular
season playing schedule will be made into a two-hour television show on NFL
Network's signature show, NFL Total Access.

The show will air Thursday, April 6, at 2 p.m. and 7 p.m. ET when the master schedule
is slated to be complete. The NFL Total Access Schedule Show will be hosted by Rich
Eisen alongside guest analyst Steve Mariucci.

Total Access will announce the 2006 regular season playing schedule on a week-by-week
basis, highlighting the new changes taking place this season including flexible scheduling,
the addition of NBC and NFL Network as broadcasters, plus all the match-ups.

The special will also feature interviews with John Lynch of the Denver Broncos, Herm
Edwards of the Chiefs and Sean Payton of the Saints, plus Troy Aikman to gauge their
reactions to the schedule as it comes out.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The NFL this season will implement for the first time in its history a primetime
"flexible scheduling" element on Sundays during weeks 10-15 and in week 17.

Flexible scheduling will ensure quality matchups on Sunday night in those
weeks and give surprise teams a chance to play their way onto primetime.

The 2006 NFL schedule will list start times for all Sunday games during the
"flex" weeks as 1 pm ET, except for games played in the Mountain or Pacific
Time zones, which will be listed at 4:05 or 4:15 pm ET.

CBS and FOX will each be able to protect a total of five games in the seven
weeks of flexible scheduling, but not more than one game in any week.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------

